# Tree Step Recall (Primal Vantage)



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I use screw ins, but anyone else who uses these, head caution

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10236.html


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks much for the heads up.Bought 6 long ago for use where screw ins were illegal but thank god never actually used them.
A sidenote,over many years of using screw ins,I've had 3 failures.One on a brand new one that just snapped.(a solid well known type/brand).Another failed after years of use when the piece of metal holding the actual screw to the fold up type step fatigued and failed.(I overused it I suspect and should have retired it.)The final one was a solid type that had been left in a favorite tree for years.When it snapped,it hurt me bad.That type of incident-failure after leaving them in trees for years is not uncommon unfortunately.
Good,safe hunting!


----------

